# The German Empire, 1880-1918



## DameiThiessen (Oct 19, 2011)

I would like some information on the lifestyle,  culture, and armed forces of the German Empire during this time period. I am currently looking up historical events such as WWI, but information on what everyday life was like for common people would be more useful in my character development. I need information like currency, weapons, inventions, military and armed forces, music, cultural behavior, crime and punishment, etc.

Please help! Any information would be useful. Books, sites, all of it. 

PS: I've got the basics from Wikipedia. Historical events I can find up for myself.


----------



## Hans (Oct 20, 2011)

In literature you could read most early works of author Thomas Mann. For a more satirical approach "Der Untertan" by his brother Heinrich, translated to English with various titles.
Be warned, that's a lot to read.


----------

